# Chicken Manicotti with Red Pepper Sauce



## lyndalou (Jan 29, 2005)

1 (8oz) pkg. manicotti or cannelloni shells cooked until just pliable
4 cups finely chopped cooked chicken
2 (8oz) containers chive and onion cream cheese
1 (10 oz) pkg. chopped spinach thawed and drained well
1 cup shredded mozarella cheese
1/2 cup Italian bread crumbs
3/4 tsp. garlic powder
Salt and pepper to taste
Mix well all of the above except the shells
1. Cut down one side of cooked shells (I use kitchen scissors)
2. Stuff each shell with some of filling and place them seam down in an oiled baking dish.
Pour sauce over (recipe follows)
Bake covered in a 350 oven for 25 or 30 mins. Until bubbly and hot

RED PEPPER SAUCE

2 (7oz) jars roasted red peppers, drained
1 (16oz) jar creamy Alfredo Sauce I usually do about 4 oz. and add more if I think it is needed
6 oz. shredded parmesan cheese
Salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes to taste.

Blend all above in blender until smooth. Scrape down sides often


----------

